# Had To Post



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I just noticed that I have posted exactly 666 messages and this totally creeps me out.


























































This will take me to 667.









Reverie sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If it will make you feel any better, we all do at some time or another









Now if you stayed in The Twilight Zone........that would be creepy









Feel better....it has passed









John


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmm. Do you have any strange marks on your forehead or hands?


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

OK...

Even creepier.............

MY BIRTH DATE

4 6 66










Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I just noticed that I have posted exactly 666 messages and this totally creeps me out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're ok as long as your head doesn't start spinning around









Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

It only lasts a short time and hopefully will go away. If not take out the outback and relax around a fire and it will definitely go away


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> [snapback]79152[/snapback]​


Ditto!
My main man, Jack!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ya know, I always had a sneaking suspicion it was you.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

*Bwaaaaa hahahahahahahahahahaha!*

Reverie


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

our2girls said:


> OK...
> 
> Even creepier.............
> 
> ...


It could've been worse, like 6-6-66!!

I think just to be safe you should shave the back of your head and look for odd birthmarks.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I thought I had it bad! Join the club!
I just had a b-day 1-13-63 Friday Jan 13th.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

kjdj said:


> I thought I had it bad! Join the club!
> I just had a b-day 1-13-63 Friday Jan 13th.
> [snapback]79285[/snapback]​


Well, that certainly explains a lot!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

kjdj said:


> I thought I had it bad! Join the club!
> I just had a b-day 1-13-63 Friday Jan 13th.
> [snapback]79285[/snapback]​


Well your luck couldn't be all bad. You have a great family and a wonderful Outback trailer. Plus you drive what must be the worlds most powerful Van to pull everyone and everything.

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you're driving down the street and your TV and TT begin to levitate...I'm running the other way.


----------

